

A good coder? - richardk

A comment from
http://journal.dedasys.com/2012/03/22/im-not-good-enough-to-work-on-open-source-software<p><i>"You never will be good enough of a coder unless you hinge your existence on your code. Not your business skills. Not you marketing skills. Not your people skills."</i><p>Penny for your thoughts.
======
EliRivers
Sounds like some kind of OCD obsessive, or the plot to a bad sci-fi movie.
Hinge your existence on your code? What does that even mean? I code therefore
I am? How good is "good enough", anyway? It's quite possible to churn out
decent code without it being the hinge of one's existence.

The same comment goes on to say "When you jump of the cliff their is
exponential growth before you hit the ground. When its time to pay bills well
climb back up the cliff when you get to the top of it you will find your self
much further." so there's either an awful lot being lost in translation, or
this is someone to whom coherent thought does not come easily.

------
gyardley
From just the quote you provided it sounds like he's being melodramatic, but
with the full comment + the post I _think_ he's saying you'll only get to be a
good enough coder if you try to support yourself solely from your coding
efforts.

Plenty of examples to counter that, although it might be true for some. Having
to get good fast in order to put food on the table certainly sounds like it'd
be motivating, although in a way I'd find unpleasant.

------
anujkk
I wonder why people worry about how good <anything> they are. Isn't life all
about continuously improving yourself and using whatever skills you have to
create value for yourself and this world? Doesn't matter how good/bad you are
there is always room for improvement.

"Dealing with failure is easy: work hard to improve. Success is also easy to
handle: you've solved the wrong problem; work hard to improve." - Alan Perlis

------
Pumafied
I feel that code accompanies intuition and design. Code should be a way of
expressing these ideas to a computer. High efficiency code is not what drives
a successful start-up , ideas are

------
sidcool
[http://journal.dedasys.com/2012/03/22/im-not-good-enough-
to-...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2012/03/22/im-not-good-enough-to-work-on-
open-source-software)

